

Hackers target Dropbox, claim 7M passwords - vocatys
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/consumer-security/hackers-target-dropbox-claim-7-million-passwords-20141014-115wfu.html

======
darkstar999
[https://blog.dropbox.com/2014/10/dropbox-wasnt-
hacked/](https://blog.dropbox.com/2014/10/dropbox-wasnt-hacked/)

